# Indoor Portraits & Engagement photo locations



## achua00 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, I live in VA and it's getting cold here.  I have a couple and also some families that want photos....any suggestions on where to take them for on-location type of shoots?  Your suggestions don't have to be specific...for example if you have tried a coffee shop, cupcake shop etc with success can you let me know? (although I am not sure that I'd take a family to a coffee shop/cupcake shop..maybe just a couple) thanks!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 28, 2011)

Many large hotels have great gardens, lobby areas and "bistro's" in them. Botanical gardens. Any cafe that the couple likes. Many of the newer cafe's have that old distressed feel and I OFTEN find exposed brick in them which is always a rich backdrop. 
Try to incorporate things the couple or family likes or does often-a favorite restaurant, golf dome, movie theater, store (yep, I have seen some great things done in a wal mart!), jewelry store!!! We have a rest area about 15 miles from me that has amazing views and windows galore. It's an awesome backdrop. Tacky? YEP! Churches... THINK! Anything can be a great backdrop for photos. Even the crappiest, ugliest thing you can find. I LOVE junkyards... Most of the amazing backdrops you see are a little tiny piece of a much larger much uglier location. 
Subway stations can make some really interesting locations. Barns, garages, in the car!!! You get the idea. You just have to think outside the box.


----------



## raider (Nov 28, 2011)

i've done on the ramp at the airport.  being a pilot made it easy but go to the FBO and ask.


----------

